# Critical skills Visa (csv) Appeal processing time. (Help)



## J9243 (May 16, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm currently appealing a rejection of a first time application for critical skills. 
*The rejection letter said that my contract of employment was fraudulent* and did not specify why they deemed it fraudulent. Besides no attempts was made to contact my employer to confirm my offer employment validity.

So *in my appeal I made sure to certify every single page of my contract of employment* and submitted all the relevant document as per my previous application.

Now I am *due to start work on the 1st of August 2017* but I am worried that *Home Affairs may take 8 to 10 months to process my appeal*. VFS online tracking said that the application was received by home affairs on 14 March 2017 but up until now I haven't seen any change on the status of my application. Every time the department they ask me to wait 15 workings and *after 2 calls and 22 workings there is no change in my application status. *

I am desperate for a solution as my employer may withdraw the offer employment in the event that I do not obtain the VISA on time.

Any suggestion on what I can do or who I can contact at Home Affairs to escalate my case?


----------



## Kingroi (May 14, 2017)

My friend was having the same problem ,status not updating he when to vfs after one month he found that his visa was out just after 4 days hi submitted.my advice is to go to vfs


----------



## J9243 (May 16, 2017)

KingRoi Im not sure I understand. Are you saying that the VISA was out but the VFS website was just not updating in time? And this is why upon going to VFS your friend found out that the VISA was out, is that correct?


----------



## heshamelmasry (Jun 19, 2017)

Guys i am having the same problem.
here is my story:

Now i have a critical skills visa and i have only 3 months left in my visa. I went to renew it at vfs it took like 1 month then i got a letter of rejection saying the company i am working for is not registered which is not true at all. So i got some legal documents with a registration number and i submitted an appeal and i paid 1300 rands. Now after i searched on the internet your website and many other forums i see that it takes long and i my visa will end soon. I am thinking to go back to my country renew it and come back. please advice me my status of the appeal now is : Application for xxxx has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 19/06/2017 15:45 . Please refer to the processing times on the VFS website


----------



## heshamelmasry (Jun 19, 2017)

*what do you guys think what i should do*

same problem here.

Now i have a critical skills visa and i have only 3 months left in my visa. I went to renew it at vfs it took like 1 month then i got a letter of rejection saying the company i am working for is not registered which is not true at all. So i got some legal documents with a registration number and i submitted an appeal and i paid 1300 rands. Now after i searched on the internet your website and many other forums i see that it takes long and i my visa will end soon. I am thinking to go back to my country renew it and come back. please advice me my status of the appeal now is : Application for xxxx has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 19/06/2017 15:45 . Please refer to the processing times on the VFS website


----------



## J9243 (May 16, 2017)

Hi,

I managed to get the attention of the person in charge with appeals and they were able to help me in a matter of days.

Go to home affairs website and look for the contact persons in charge of appeals (they ususally give two contacts) email them both using a 'CC' for the second contact. Explain your problem briefly and if you are lucky they will respond in a few days.

I know how stressful it can be but you must keep reaching out to them and never seat and wait.


----------



## azaro187 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Critical skills Visa*

Can anyone share contacts of people at Home affairs who can assist with dealing with letter of rejection for critical skills.

Your urgent help is appreciated. Please people.


----------



## J9243 (May 16, 2017)

I do not want to post the contacts here because they may change them when the website is updated. That is why on my previous post I said that you should go to http://www.dha.gov.za/index.php/immigration-services


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

J9243 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently appealing a rejection of a first time application for critical skills.
> *The rejection letter said that my contract of employment was fraudulent* and did not specify why they deemed it fraudulent. Besides no attempts was made to contact my employer to confirm my offer employment validity.
> ...


Hi please could you help with the process of appeal? What documents did you have to submit? I saw in the checklist they are saying I must submit all supporting documents like the refused application. Does that mean I'll have to resubmit medical report, radiological etc? Please tell me it is not true.


----------



## J9243 (May 16, 2017)

Hi,

Depending on the reason stated on the rejection letter, you only need to submit the document that is either missing or incorrect. However VFS recommends that you submit everything else again, which I didn't. I only submitted the supporting document required to overturn the rejection.


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

J9243 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Depending on the reason stated on the rejection letter, you only need to submit the document that is either missing or incorrect. However VFS recommends that you submit everything else again, which I didn't. I only submitted the supporting document required to overturn the rejection.


Thank you very much. Have you received an outcome yet?


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi all, so my appeal has been rejected a second time for Critical Skills Visa application. New reason being "There is no confirmation in writing from the accredited professional board/body." I am applying under Corporate General Manager and used IODSA as professional body. IODSA does not give that letter hence I attached the directive 22 with the original application. Now I am surprised at this new issue rising up suddenly. Why didn't they say in the last rejection letter? Why are new issues suddenly coming up? I have spent too much money now. Why is it so difficult to get a legal permit in South Africa? I don't know what to do anymore. If a make a fresh application or appeal this one, what is the guarantee that I won't be rejected again? Please I need your advise on this issue. Are there any immigration lawyers or consultants that can help me here on this forum or that you can recommend please? I am at my wits end. Money is hard to come by without a job! I was told they should not have rejected me based on a new reason and should get a lawyer. PLEASE ANY IMMIGRATION LAWYERS ON THIS FORUM TO HELP OUT? LEGAL MAN could you please help???


----------



## rahulktm (May 22, 2017)

Unfortunate to hear that. How long did it take for the DoHA to give you a decision on the Appeal ? Did you do any followup or they processed on their own ?


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

rahulktm said:


> Unfortunate to hear that. How long did it take for the DoHA to give you a decision on the Appeal ? Did you do any followup or they processed on their own ?


Basically 2 weeks and yea... I did send series of emails.


----------



## rahulktm (May 22, 2017)

Oh. Did you file the Appeal in South Africa or your Home Country. Whom did you contact on emails ? Great if you can share your experience.


----------



## expat_csv (Sep 6, 2017)

J9243 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I managed to get the attention of the person in charge with appeals and they were able to help me in a matter of days.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, when you sent them emails do they respond via email? Have been waiting for a response to my email for weeks now.


----------



## expat_csv (Sep 6, 2017)

J9243 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I managed to get the attention of the person in charge with appeals and they were able to help me in a matter of days.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Did they respond to you via email? I have been waiting for them to respond for weeks, still no reply email from appeals dept.


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi 

How long did it take to get the appeal decision and did you have to contact anyone.


----------

